# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  IFA 2019: Lenovo презентовала новые мониторы, планшеты и AR-устройства

## Labs

*Минск, 9 сентября 2019 г.* – На ежегодной выставке IFA компания Lenovo представила ряд новых интеллектуальных решений для дома, ноутбуков, устройств дополненной реальности и других гаджетов. Компания Lenovo сосредоточена на разработке технологий, которые становятся не только более «умными», но удобными, доступными и такими, что приносят пользу каждому. Как мировой лидер в области технологий, Lenovo считает своим долгом разрабатывать инновации, меняющие мир, способствующие созданию более инклюзивного, надежного и устойчивого цифрового общества – для всех и отовсюду.
*
Преврати свой дом в смарт вместе с Lenovo и Google Assistant™*
Lenovo в очередной раз расширяет границы инноваций для планшетов Android™ и смарт-домов, представляя два новых смарт-планшета с Google Assistant: Lenovo YOGA Smart Tab и Lenovo Smart Tab M8. Эти планшеты созданы для развлечений и медиа, но YOGA Smart Tab и Lenovo Smart Tab M8 также могут использоваться как гибкие хабы для умного дома3. Благодаря фоновому режиму доступному в Google, они экономят время и становятся незаменимыми устройствами для современного смарт-дома.
В дополнение к смарт-планшетам, Lenovo представляет новый *Lenovo Smart Display 7* с интегрированным Google Assistant, который был усовершенствован, чтобы занимать минимум пространства и подходить к любому месту в доме.
*
Lenovo Mirage™ AR обеспечит новые приключения в дополненной реальности*
После успешного запуска Star Wars™: Jedi Challenges, Lenovo и Marvel помогут фанатам окунуться в один из самых любимых супергеройских миров на планете с новой игрой MARVEL Dimension of Heroes, доступной только на Lenovo Mirage AR.2 Эта новая игра в дополненной реальности для смартфонов1 позволит игрокам использовать силы шести легендарных супергероев Marvel в течение оригинального сюжета, где они встретятся с суперзлодеями. Сюжет можно будет увидеть собственными глазами прямо в гостиной.
*
Окунитесь в четкую картинку с новыми мониторами*
Когда технологии становятся более интеллектуальными, они привносят баланс в дом, в офис, игровые и развлекательные пространства. Два новых монитора для пользователей с интегрированной мультимедийной системой с 2 динамиками мощностью 3 Вт не имеют аналогов. Оба устройства поддерживают технологию TÜV® Rheinland Eye, которая защищает глаза от усталости. Если на ПК установлена графическая видеокарта AMD, то в мониторе доступна технология AMD Radeon FreeSync™ для обеспечения более плавного геймплея.
*
Lenovo Q27q* — это новый ультратонкий 27-дюймовый монитор премиум-класса с разрешением QHD и потрясающей IPS-матрицей для более четкого и яркого изображения. Сверхтонкий (всего 6,9 мм) *Lenovo Q27q* получил стильный дизайн и продуманные эргономические характеристики. Модель отлично впишется в интерьер любого дома. Монитор подойдет тем, кто проводит за компьютером долгие часы и нуждается в решении, которое великолепно выглядит, легко подключается, обеспечивая невероятно четкое изображение без физического напряжения для глаз.
Элегантный *Lenovo Q24i* — это новый 24-дюймовый Full HD (1920x1080) монитор с почти безрамочным дисплеем удивительной четкости, интеллектуальными функциями защиты глаз и новым стильным дизайном. Все это делает его хорошим выбором не только для просмотра фильмов или игр, но и для работы над несколькими проектами одновременно. Его толщина — всего 6,9 мм (0,3 дюйма) — делает монитор невероятно тонким.
Современные пользователи, которым нужно дополнение к интерьеру своей гостиной, домашнему кабинету или даже спальне для потоковой передачи контента поздним вечером, получат удовольствие от этого потрясающего дисплея с превосходным качеством изображения. Монитор получил 23,8-дюймовый форм-фактор.
Производительные устройства дают геймерам серьезное преимущество, при этом для игр лучше всего подойдет закругленный ультраширокий монитор с соотношением сторон 21:9. Впечатляющий монитор *Lenovo G34w Gaming* подарит любителям кино и игр захватывающий пользовательский опыт благодаря фантастическому 34-дюймовому дисплею с разрешением QHD, который обеспечивает высокую четкость изображения.
*
Мониторы для бизнеса*
Когда пользователь проводит за монитором на работе долгие часы, очень важно, чтобы ему было комфортно. Работать весь день легко за монитором *Lenovo ThinkVision™ S28u-10* с поддержкой технологии TÜV® Rhineland Eye, которая защищает глаза от усталости. Влияние на глаза минимизируется благодаря использованию режима с низким уровнем синего света, разработанного для снижения излучения без ущерба для цветопередачи, яркости или энергоэффективности. Специальная подставка с быстрым отсоединением позволяет использовать монитор более гибко, чем обычно.
*ThinkVision S28u-10* — профессиональный монитор для использования в абсолютно любых сценариях. Благодаря кристально чистому изображению на 28-дюймовом IPS-дисплее с разрешением 4K UHD ни одна деталь не останется незамеченной. Яркие цвета охватывают более чем 99% гаммы sRGB и 90% цветовой гаммы DCI-P3. Монитор оснащен разъемами HDMI 2.0 и DisplayPort 1.2, которые обеспечивают дополнительные возможности для подключения периферийных устройств, необходимых современному бизнесу, а крепление VESA размером 100x100 мм позволяет закрепить *ThinkVision S28u-10* в любом месте.

----------

